# Couple hours in the shop with a helper..



## GeorgeS (Jul 4, 2016)

I got a couple hours in the shop today with my little helper. We turned a few slim lines and chucked up a nice big piece of walnut for a bowl. We had to call it quits when she wouldn't stop straying over in front of that walnut to sweep. She's a great bark puller! Those two blanks on the left are part of the casting that @MKTacop did for me. Man you did some nice work with these bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 4, 2016)

cool powermatic. nice to have a helper. my son is 5 1/2 spends most days during the summer time with me working/going to the scrap yard. by saturday i want to hide under a rock, as i have had all the "help" i can manage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 4, 2016)

@vegas urban lumber I hear you loud and clear! Usually that is the place I hide! Right in front of the lathe. But when she wants to be there I do all I can to make a great day of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2016)

She won't stay young forever. Take advantage of the willing spirit! Nice pens! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 5, 2016)

Beautiful pens George! I'm very glad you like them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2016)

Good looking pens George! Enjoy the time with her! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice, George!

And nice casts, @MKTacop !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2016)

George, those are nice pens and a big, big piece of walnut. Helpers like that are so sincere and want to be helpful. Enjoy her time with you.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice pens- beautiful helper-now where is that bowl?? I agree the time will pass way to fast, enjoy her while she has the time for you. There will be plenty of time to turm perfectly good lumber makin wood into sawdust..........


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 5, 2016)

Priceless!!

Les


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I appreciate every minute she wants to spend with me! That doesn't mean at the end of the day I'm not ready for her to go to bed though, lol!


----------

